# EECP billing with 92971 or G0166



## HEMINGWAYT (Apr 19, 2013)

Can someone clarify whether we are still being instructed to bill G0166 for EECP to Medicare patients?  The NCD 100-03 still seems to be in effect and the Medicare Claims Processing Transmittal 898 or Publication 100-04 is instructing to use G0166 not 92971.  

Where I am confused is both 92971 and G0166 are listed on the Medicare fee schedule at very different rates.

The EECP will be billed as outpatient facility.

Thanks for your help in advance.
Tammy


----------

